# Stay Safe Out There.



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## Ole Lucky (Oct 17, 2004)

My blood's boiling right now! Your way more mature then I would have been! Did they offer (not that it should matter) any excuses or apologies? Glad your ok!


----------



## guitarvp (Aug 26, 2011)

Holy crap! Those guys didn't even help him get his paddle. Agree with Ole Lucky, I would have blown up a little. Hope yakker and the yak are ok.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

the guy in the yak didn't realize skippy was fishing on that water..


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

All I can say is WOW!!! I would need a boat load of bail money.


----------



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

He was probably texting cause nobody could be that stupid. Well maybe.


----------



## FishyFingers (Oct 30, 2010)

He was a lot calmer then I would have been. Its amazing how stupid people can be. Glad he's okay.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Where are folks heads? Man, that could have been a lot worse. Glad the guy in the yak was OK!

I had a guy in a big bass boat do that to me many years ago on a small creek. Went blowing by on plane about 4 ft from us! I was fishing with one of my boys from a canoe, who was about 8 at the time. That boat didn't hit us, but came by so close it nearly turned us over. We were fishing the edge of some spadderdack pads, which is what kept us from turning over. We ended up about 6 ft into the pads. We were also more than a mile down river, no way I could paddle back to the ramp fast enough, or I might have needed bail money too.

I drive a tractor trailer for a living & see than type of thing everyday on the roads. It's all about "me" these days. Most are in such a hurry & so wrapped up in what they're doing, they don't pay attention to what's going on around them, oblivious to anyone else! Running a boat is just like driving a car, you got to pay attention! 

That boat guy said it was an accident, yeah right, it was, but if folks would get their heads out of their butts & pay attention there would be less accidents! 

I hope after the yak guy took that picture of the boat he called the authorities & reported it, then called his lawyer!


----------



## ChuckFinley (Jun 26, 2009)

I've seen this on a another site--..the consensus is this is faked. Reasons? the guy in the kayak is a bit too calm; plus, and the boat is moving slow, so how did they miss that big orange flag.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

After a water skiier almost took me out in a no wake zone, I commend the paddlers rational head. I was honestly ready to get "all *******" on someones ass when it happened to me. Congrats on the cool head. Now I wear my PFD instead of having it in the boat. My ability to dead man float for 8 hrs doesn't mean **** if i'm knocked out by a ski. Lesson learned. The paddlers cool response is certainly applauded.
Rick


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

> I've seen this on a another site--..the consensus is this is faked. Reasons? the guy in the kayak is a bit too calm; plus, and the boat is moving slow, so how did they miss that big orange flag.


Any idea why someone would want to stage something like this? What purpose would it serve?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

landlocked said:


> He was probably texting cause nobody could be that stupid. Well maybe.


 I have seen to 30 foot boats run straight into each other, trolling for blues at the bay bridge tunnel, in the middle of the day. shi+ happens.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

I almost got taken out by a jet skier.
A man and a young girl, maybe 8 yrs old were on a ski. He was blasting around the middle of the creek, and I was just off the shore, maybe 50 ft from it. He comes charging at me at wide open throttle from a couple hundred yards away. I didn't think much of it for a few seconds, but as he got closer and closer, I became concerned. He kept coming. I remember thinking, surely he'll turn off at some point. I started waving my yellow bladed paddle back and forth. At about 30 ft, he turns sharply to my right. So sharply did he turn, he went one way, the young girl went another, and the ski went off by itself. I paddled over to the girl,grabbed her, and pulled her aboard. She was quite taken aback, and was on the verge of tears. He finally gets the ski up and running, comes and gets his girl, mumbles something about this being a test ride and speeds off. 
He came back a few minutes later, nice and slow, and apologizes, and thanks me for looking out for his daughter. 
I felt like giving him a jab or two with the blade of the paddle, cussing him out, after it was over, but at the time, I just was worried that someone would be hurt. Maybe he saw the look in my eyes, and that's why he sped off the first time. When he came back, I could tell he thought about it, and was sorry, and he learned a lesson.


----------



## ChuckFinley (Jun 26, 2009)

> Any idea why someone would want to stage something like this? What purpose would it serve?


Sure..video hits on YouTube=$$$..it gets on the news, you get a little famous and then you start hawking some product..

The guy was way too calm; the bassboat wasn't moving all that fast (yet has a a large 100+ horsepower motor on it when it hits him..then they start the 8hp kicker afterward), you can see just before the kayak gets hit there is a wake from a boat, but when the kayak spins around after being hit, no other boat is visible. 

I'm certainly no detective for a living, but "the whole thing stinks like yesterdays diaper."


----------



## Ole Lucky (Oct 17, 2004)

Thank you Mr. Finley for pointing out that to all of us idiot kayakers that all information viewed on the internet may not be accurate or truthful. There is nothing wrong with playing devils advocate or having an opinion, but you are basically calling this person, RedGrappler, a liar in my opinion. Unless you have some fact's to contrary and please share if you do, sounds like your just a bit shallow if I may say in Red's defense. Thank you for pointing out that your not a detective as that aids to your accreditations. Maybe in actuality you are the one who seeks out some internet attention.


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

The guy in the hobie posted on his local forum. Glad everyone was ok and the older fellas in the boat were not as malicious as the video seemed to make them. When they took off, they went to get the yakker's paddle. Here is the original post. 

http://www.northwestkayakanglers.com/index.php?topic=8122.0


----------



## ChuckFinley (Jun 26, 2009)

Ole Lucky said:


> Thank you Mr. Finley for pointing out that to all of us idiot kayakers that all information viewed on the internet may not be accurate or truthful. There is nothing wrong with playing devils advocate or having an opinion, but you are basically calling this person, RedGrappler, a liar in my opinion. Unless you have some fact's to contrary and please share if you do, sounds like your just a bit shallow if I may say in Red's defense. Thank you for pointing out that your not a detective as that aids to your accreditations. Maybe in actuality you are the one who seeks out some internet attention.


Slow your roll Ole Lucky, no one is calling anyone a liar..I simply said I saw this posted on another forum and they all stated that it looks 'staged'. I agree with them, regardless of what the person in the kayak 'claims' on his local forum, but it's my opinion. 

What I said was that I (and also bunch of other people on the paddling forum where I first saw this) smell a rat. That forum actually pointed this all out first, like everyone here, when I first saw this I was shocked and posted 'did he get the number, did he call the police' etc... Now that all of this other evidence is pointed out it looks suspicious is all I'm saying. My biggest problem is the wake moving the OPPOSITE direction just before the kayak gets hit, but there is no boat there when the kayaker is spun around. The wake is really visible at about 10 seconds in, he turns around at about 20 seconds and gets hit at about 24..but he just stays way too calm afterward. I played the first 30 seconds or so several times and I tend to agree with the others. 

Maybe it's real, Maybe it's staged.... I think it's staged..but that's MY opinion. 

In case you didn't read it right the first time...here's my original posting: 



> I've seen this on a another site--..the consensus is this is faked. Reasons? the guy in the kayak is a bit too calm; plus, and the boat is moving slow, so how did they miss that big orange flag.


note that I said 'the consensus is this faked' and I list a couple of the reasons. I didn't call anyone a liar; and yes, everyone should be careful and yes there are jerks in power boats and on jetskis who will run over kayaks, canoes, etc. I'm just saying I agree with the consensus that this particular incident was staged. 

So, Ole Lucky, why don't you climb down off of the Percheron; I think the altitude is getting to you..


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

Just curious, what forum has the consensus that this was staged? I've seen this video in about 6 different forums, none of which felt it was staged. Just curious and just saying.


----------



## Ole Lucky (Oct 17, 2004)

Your right Fin...I like others thought that actually was Red, but should have thought a bit more before reacting...sorry. 

However, what if was staged and this guy starts selling a product to help others in a case like this...would that be all that bad? I know...definitely an arguable statement in regards to marketing practices.

Your stance was that the video was not truthful and the opposite of truthful is....yes not truthful....when people don't tell the truth or when they lie we call them a liar. So again basically your calling this person a liar and thats fine as that's your opinion. I don't know how you can argue that? 

I think its real and again whoever it is was simply putting it out for others to be warned as to the risk involved in the sport. Thanks to that person for taking their time to do that. Also sorry to use Red's name in this, as he can hopefully understand why I did now. 

Why I do feel like I just got poked by a pinfish?


----------

